
U.S. Mortgage Debt Hits Record, Eclipsing 2008 Peak - spking
https://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-mortgage-debt-hits-record-eclipsing-2008-peak-11565708431?mod=rsswn
======
lazerpants
They are using non-inflation adjusted figures.

